# Künast: Mobilfunkbetreiber sollen Handy Payment stoppen



## sascha (6 September 2005)

*Ministerin: Mobilfunkbetreiber sollen aus Handy Payment aussteigen*

Kaum in Deutschland eingeführt, gerät das Zahlungsmittel Handy Payment unter Druck. Angesichts zunehmender Beschwerden über den Missbrauch dieses Systems hat Bundesverbraucherschutzministerin Renate Künast die Mobilfunkbetreiber aufgefordert, aus diesem System auszusteigen. „Die Mobilfunkunternehmen dürfen sich an dieser Stelle nicht zu Inkassounternehmen machen“, erklärte Künast gegenüber dem ARD-Magazin Plusminus. 

Vor gut zehn Wochen löste das Handy Payment auf vielen Internetseiten die 0900-Dialer als Abrechnungsmittel ab. Nachdem für Dialer strengere Regeln in Kraft traten (Dialerschutz.de berichtete), stiegen viele Betreiber auf dieses neue System um. Darunter waren auch dubiose Anbieter, die nur eines im Sinn hatten und haben: das schnelle Geld. Vor allem auf Webseiten, die sich speziell an Kinder richten, wird jetzt statt Dialern die Bezahlung über Handy angeboten – eine Schuldenfalle. Denn über Handy Payment-Abonnements können bis zu 300 Euro im Monat fällig werden, wenn nicht rechtzeitig gekündigt wird. Hinzu kommt dabei, dass oft nicht klar und deutlich über die anfallenden Kosten informiert wird, und die Kündigung eines Abos nicht über das Handy, sondern nur über das Internet möglich ist.

Im gemeinsamen Forum von Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de werden seit Wochen Kostenfallen und Tricks dubioser Anbieter dokumentiert. Aber auch das ARD-Magazin „Plusminus“ hat zum Thema Handy Payment recherchiert – und hat dabei ähnliche Erkenntnisse gewonnen: „Plusminus liegen zahlreiche Fälle von Geschädigten vor, die auf die neue Masche hereingefallen sind. Für belanglose Inhalte müssen sie bis zu 170 Euro zahlen. In einem Fall gingen die täglichen Abbuchungen selbst nach erfolgter und bestätigter Kündigung weiter“, berichtet der Hessische Rundfunk heute in einer Pressemitteilung. Betroffene Kunden hätten dabei kaum eine Chance, so der Sender weiter: „Da der Preis, wenn auch versteckt, angegeben ist, bestehen die Forderungen zu Recht.“

Ob letzteres tatsächlich so ist, dürfte womöglich bald die Gerichte beschäftigen. Computerbetrug.de und Dialerschutz.de ist ein Fall bekannt, bei dem ein Betroffener und sein Anwalt ihren Fall juristisch klären lassen wollen – gegebenenfalls mit Hilfe einer negativen Feststellungsklage, wie aus einem uns vorliegenden Schreiben hervorgeht. Gleichzeitig ist auch die Politik jetzt auf die Problematik aufmerksam geworden. Verbraucherschutzministerin Renate Künast (Grüne) übt in dem ARD-Bericht (Dienstag, 22.15 Uhr) scharfe Kritik an den Mobilfunkbetreibern, die beim Handy Payment für die Inhalteanbieter das Inkasso übernehmen. „Da gilt es jetzt zu reagieren und die Unternehmen aufzufordern, aus diesem System komplett auszusteigen“, so Künast. Wer im Internet Geschäfte machen wolle, der sei „dringend gehalten, Regelungen einzuführen und die auch knallhart einzuhalten“. 

*T-Mobile zieht schon Konsequenzen*

Immerhin ein Mobilfunkbetreiber hat aus dem steigenden Missbrauch tatsächlich schon Konsequenzen gezogen. In einer Mail, die vor knapp zwei Wochen versandt wurde und unseren Seiten vorliegt, informierte T-Mobile die Anbieter, dass man teure Abonnements über Handy Payment nicht länger unterstützen wolle. Gleichzeitig wurden die Anbieter aufgefordert dafür zu sorgen, dass T-Mobile-Kunden das Zahlungssystem in seiner jetzigen Form nicht mehr nutzen können. Die Konsequenz: In den Handy Payment-Abfragemasken, in denen Kunden für die Buchung ihre Handynummer eintragen sollen, erscheinen seit kurzem deutliche Hinweise. Nach diesen ist die Nutzung für T-Mobile Kunden nicht mehr möglich. Gegenüber Plusminus bestätigte T-Mobile-Sprecherin Marion Kessing unsere Erkenntnisse: Einwahlen über T-Mobile würden demnächst „endgültig vom Netz genommen“. 

Hinweis: Das Magazin "Plusminus" wird am Dienstag, 06. September, um 22.15 Uhr in der ARD ausgestrahlt. 

cu,

Sascha

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=285
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050905_01.php


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Nomen est omen.

Statt 6 Jahren nun 6 Wochen. Very short.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (6 September 2005)

Schon löblich, wenn ein Fünftel des Marktes (T-D1) nicht auf das Pferd aufsitzt - darf auch mal angemerkt werden. Mal sehen, wie lange die anderen großen Mobilfunknetzbetreiber sich noch überzeugen lassen müssen, dass es *so* nicht geht ...

Bin gespannt auf den Bericht heute Abend - und die Diskussion danach an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Der Jurist (6 September 2005)

http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/



			
				Plusminus in der Ankündigung der Sendung schrieb:
			
		

> *Kostenfalle Internet*
> 
> Wie Kinder hemmungslos ausgenommen werden
> Hausaufgaben aus dem Internet abschreiben. Heute kein Problem für faule Schüler. Flink ist eine SMS geschickt, eine Nummer eingegeben und dann folgt die Strafe auf dem Fuß. Aber nicht vom Lehrer. Ein Abo für zehn Euro am Tag wurde geschlossen! Da ist das Taschengeld ruck zuck weg und auch für die Eltern kann schnell ein teures Erwachen kommen.


----------



## drboe (6 September 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Schon löblich, wenn ein Fünftel des Marktes (T-D1) nicht auf das Pferd aufsitzt - darf auch mal angemerkt werden. Mal sehen, wie lange die anderen großen Mobilfunknetzbetreiber sich noch überzeugen lassen müssen, dass es *so* nicht geht ...


Wie ist das mit dem Fünftel gemeint? T-Mobile (T-D1) hat im Mobilfunkmarkt einen Marktanteil von 38,5%, dicht gefolgt von Vodafone mit 37,8%. Mit einigem Abstand dahinter folgen E-Plus 13,3% und O2 10,4%. (Stand: Dez 2004).

M. Boettcher


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (6 September 2005)

Hallo,

Jetzt auch bei golem.de zu lesen: http://www.golem.de/0509/40278.html

mfg
fnag


----------



## Wembley (6 September 2005)

Das zeigt wieder einmal ganz deutlich, bei wem man den Hebel ansetzen muss bzw. wer es in der Hand hat, dem Treiben ein Ende zu bereiten: *Die Provider*.

Die haben noch einen Ruf zu verlieren. Den meisten anderen, die da dranhängen, ist ihr Image egal. 

Ohne Provider müsste man das Geld dann selber eintreiben. Ein dann schwieriges Unterfangen, zumal gewisse bekannte (dänische) Methoden auch nicht als empfehlenswert angesehen werden.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Schon mal ein Appetithappen zur Sendung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (6 September 2005)

> Betroffene Kunden haben kaum eine Chance. Da der Preis, wenn auch nur versteckt, angegeben ist, bestehen die Forderungen zu Recht.


Obiges Zitat aus der Ankündigung der Sendung verstehe ich nicht. Einmal gibt es sicher eine Pflicht die Preise deutlich sichtbar zu nennen. Zum anderen ist das letztlich Fernabsatz, wo eine Reihe von Pflichten seitens des Anbieters eingehalten werden müssen. Ich bezweifle, dass dies der Fall ist; schon gar nicht, wenn man die Kosten blumig verschleiert bzw. sie versteckt. Und soweit minderjährige Kinder "Vertragsparter" geworden sind, ist ein solcher Vertrag  wohl von Beginn an nichtig. 300 EUR/Monat sind nämlich sicher nicht durch den Taschengeldparagraphen gedeckt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## wibu (6 September 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> > Betroffene Kunden haben kaum eine Chance. Da der Preis, wenn auch nur versteckt, angegeben ist, bestehen die Forderungen zu Recht.
> 
> 
> Obiges Zitat aus der Ankündigung der Sendung verstehe ich nicht. Einmal gibt es sicher eine Pflicht die Preise deutlich sichtbar zu nennen. Zum anderen ist das letztlich Fernabsatz, wo eine Reihe von Pflichten seitens des Anbieters eingehalten werden müssen. Ich bezweifle, dass dies der Fall ist; schon gar nicht, wenn man die Kosten blumig verschleiert bzw. sie versteckt. Und soweit minderjährige Kinder "Vertragsparter" geworden sind, ist ein solcher Vertrag  wohl von Beginn an nichtig. 300 EUR/Monat sind nämlich sicher nicht durch den Taschengeldparagraphen gedeckt.



Hinsichtlich der Pflichten des Anbieters stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Nur der Taschengeldparagraph kommt m.E. nicht zur Geltung, weil der Anbieter nicht wissen kann, dass die Kosten durch ein Kind verursacht wurden. 

Gruß wibu


----------



## tuxedo (6 September 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> drboe schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da aber zweifelsohne auch Kinder zu den Nutzern des Internets gehören, hat der Anbieter - meines Erachtens - zumindest damit zu rechnen, dass auch nicht geschäftsfähige Personen auf seinen Seiten landen können. Generalisierend ausschließen kann er das jedenfalls nicht.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Da aber zweifelsohne auch Kinder zu den Nutzern des Internets gehören, hat der Anbieter - meines Erachtens - zumindest damit zu rechnen, dass auch nicht geschäftsfähige Personen auf seinen Seiten landen können. Generalisierend ausschließen kann er das jedenfalls nicht.
> 
> Gruß
> Matthias


Und er bekommt dann im Zweifel kein Geld. Aber ein grosser Teil der Betroffenen zahlt aus Unkenntniss o.ä. trotzdem. Bleibt unterm Strich doch was übrig *und nur darum geht es*. :evil:


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

Kinder können ohne Einwilligung der Eltern keine wirksamen Verträge schliessen (Ausnahme der Vertrag ist lediglich rechtlich vorteilhaft oder vom Taschengeldparagraph gedeckt).Taschengeldparagraph zieht nicht weil die Leistung nicht sofort erbracht wurde.
Problem ist aber dass Vertragspartner des Mobilfunkvertrages die Eltern sind. Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob die Eltern wirksam durch die Kinder im Rahmen einer sog. Duldungsvollmacht vertreten wurden.


----------



## wibu (6 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Kinder können ohne Einwilligung der Eltern keine wirksamen Verträge schliessen (Ausnahme der Vertrag ist lediglich rechtlich vorteilhaft oder vom Taschengeldparagraph gedeckt).Taschengeldparagraph zieht nicht weil die Leistung nicht sofort erbracht wurde.
> Problem ist aber dass Vertragspartner des Mobilfunkvertrages die Eltern sind. Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob die Eltern wirksam durch die Kinder im Rahmen einer sog. Duldungsvollmacht vertreten wurden.



Wenn du deinem Kind Handy und/oder Internet zur Verfügung stellst, duldest du m.E. auch die Benutzung.

Gruß wibu


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

So kann es laufen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Wird zur Feier des Tages ein neues Layout entworfen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Bomi (6 September 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Nur der Taschengeldparagraph kommt m.E. nicht zur Geltung, weil der Anbieter nicht wissen kann, dass die Kosten durch ein Kind verursacht wurden.


Bei h*u*a*f*a*e*.de oder m*l*o*l*g*n.de? Da kann man doch schon fast sagen, das Kinder die Zielgruppe sind  :gruebel:


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

wibu schrieb:
			
		

> Teleton schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Benutzung zum telefonieren und surfen ja, die dabei anfallenden unmittelbaren Gebühren gehen auf den Deckel der Eltern. Was ist aber mit darüber hinausgehenden Dienstleistungen die nur über Telefon/Internet bestellt werden, duldet da der Anschlussinhaber auch? Wenn ich von Deinem Telefon eine Pizza bestelle wirst Du oder ich Vertragspartner? Darf der Pizzabäcker darauf vertrauen dass ich Dich als Anschlussinhaber wirksam verpflichten kann? Machts einen Unterschied ob er direkt kassiert oder seine Forderung an den Mobilfunkanbieter abtritt der dann die Kohle über die Telefonrechnung miteinzieht? 
M.E. gibt es eine Duldungsvollmacht allenfalls für echte Nutzungsentgelte des Telefons/Internet nicht aber für alles was per Tel/I-Net erworben werden kann..


----------



## Stalker2002 (6 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wird zur Feier des Tages ein neues Layout entworfen?



Uiii, wie passiert denn sowas?!? Hat denen jemand eine einstweilige Vergnügung an die Krawatte geheftet? Die werden doch nicht aus freien Stücken auf unbedarfte "Neukunden" verzichten...
Ist schon bekannt, *wer* dort *wie* nachgeholfen hat?

MfG
L.


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wird zur Feier des Tages ein neues Layout entworfen?
> 
> Dietmar Vill



LOL, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich freiwillig geschieht.
Sieht nett aus.


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wird zur Feier des Tages ein neues Layout entworfen?


Der Dino für die Schule und die Aufgaben für Zuhause haben auch schon das neue Fenster.


----------



## tuxedo (6 September 2005)

Die Geburtstags-Beratungsseite mit dem ag in der Endung ist auch betroffen. 


Nachtigall ick hör Dir trappsen

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Man verzeihe mir als Badner mein schlechtes berlinerisch.


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

Lassen die sich durch das 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11649
beindrucken?


----------



## Wembley (6 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Der Dino für die Schule und die Aufgaben für Zuhause haben auch schon das neue Fenster.



Schaut so aus, als möchte man sich vorerst gewisser Seiten, für die man für gewöhnlich das meiste Fett abbekommt, entledigen. Na ja, es gibt ja noch einen anderen Anbieter, der (fast) alles nimmt.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (6 September 2005)

Sieht so aus. Eine gewisse und bekannte Währungsumrechnungs-Seite sowie eine bekannte Seite, wo man Download-Infos für Spiele bekommt, haben nicht die Neuzugangs-Sperre.

Scheint also eine selektive Maßnahme zu sein.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Das sieht ja nun fast so aus, als wenn sich jemand ertappt fühlte.

Ob das nun toll rüberkommt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (6 September 2005)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht so aus. Eine gewisse und bekannte Währungsumrechnungs-Seite sowie eine bekannte Seite, wo man Download-Infos für Spiele bekommt, haben nicht die Neuzugangs-Sperre.
> 
> Scheint also eine selektive Maßnahme zu sein.
> 
> ...


Die Zielgruppe Erwachsene ist wohl nicht so sensiebel.


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Teltarif pflegt eine deutliche Ausdrucksweise.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (6 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> Problem ist aber dass Vertragspartner des Mobilfunkvertrages die Eltern sind. Da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob die Eltern wirksam durch die Kinder im Rahmen einer sog. Duldungsvollmacht vertreten wurden.


Diese Duldung ist ziemlich sicher begrenzt. Eine konkludent erteilte Vollmacht zum Abschluss von Verträgen gleich welcher Art kann ich darin nicht erkennen. Die Anbieter können sich m. E. nicht einmal darauf berufen, dass ich mit der Aushändigung des Telefons neben Telefonie auch den Austausch von SMS erlaube. Denn gewöhnliche SMS werden im Rahmen der mit dem Mobilfunker vereinbarten Leistungen transportiert, ohne dass es dazu eines weiteren Vertrages bedarf. M. E. sind Eltern, die das Geld aus Premium SMS-Verträgen zurückverlangen, 100%ig im Recht. Sie wissen es nur leider oft nicht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

"100% im Recht" würde eine gefestigte BGH-Rechtsprechung oder eine gesetzliche Normierung voraussetzen.

Duldungsvollmacht hat auch nichts mit konkludenter Vollmacht zu tun.

Die normalen SMS und "SMS-Transportentgelte"bei Premium-SMS würde ich auch von der Duldung noch umfasst sehen. Nicht aber den Vertrag über die Lieferung des "Premiuminhalt". Das beruht auf einem gesonderten Vertrag mit dem Dienstanbieter. Achte mal drauf, in fast jeder Premium-SMS- Bewerbung wird  zwischen Transportleistung und Premiumleistung unterschieden.
Immerhin scheinen die Mobilfunkanbieter auch Sorge bezüglich der Berechtigung der Forderungen zu haben sonst wäre nicht zu verstehen warum in dem Klageverfahren der VZ Hamburg lieber ein Versäumnisurteil kassiert wurde, siehe
http://www.vzhh.de/


----------



## Qoppa (6 September 2005)

@ drboe & Teleton

http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2005/01/30/geld-zuruck-von-jamba-co/


> =>   3. Eindeutiges Ergebnis
> 
> Jamba & Co. müssen sämtliche Kosten zurückbuchen, wenn die Eltern dies verlangen.


was Jamba offenbar auch macht ...


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

Qoppa schrieb:
			
		

> @ drboe & Teleton
> 
> http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2005/01/30/geld-zuruck-von-jamba-co/
> 
> ...



Obwohl Jamba ja weiterhin Abo´s mit T-Mobile macht. Also unterscheidet T-Mobile doch nach Anbietern.

LG Ron


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Das Thema ist auch in der Tagesschau.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (6 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Obwohl Jamba ja weiterhin Abo´s mit T-Mobile macht. Also unterscheidet T-Mobile doch nach Anbietern.
> 
> LG Ron



Ohne jetzt Jamba verteidigen zu wollen, aber einen gewaltigen Unterschied gibt es doch: Die Kosten.

Für die meisten Abos werden *5 Euro pro Monat *verlangt. Ein Abo, das mehr als *10 Euro im Monat* kostet, ist mir nicht bekannt. Im Gegensatz zu anderen wohlbekannten Anbietern.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

Netter Bericht, bin gespannt auf später. 
Gestört hat mich aber der letzte Satz "nach geltender Rechtsprechung müsse gezahlt werden". Welche Rechtsprechung soll das sein? Irgendwie entfernt sich das ganze zu weit vom BGB "Allgemeiner Teil" und es hält sich die Legende nur weil irgendwo versteckt auf Kosten hingewiesen wird und das Wörtchen Abo auftaucht kommt ein entsprechender Vertrag zustande.


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Ausschnitt aus der Tagesschau.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (6 September 2005)

Na, jetzt bin ich ja wirklich mal gespannt auf den Bericht.


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

Hallo Tobias,

deine Äußerungen sind leider nicht ganz korrekt:

1) Im Formular stand und steht nicht immer der Preis. Die Seiten werden sehr oft geändert und momentan steht er da.

2) In der Freischalt-SMS steht kein Preis. Nur bei Vodafone. Bei den anderen nicht. Und das auch nur, weil Vodafone die SMS selber verschickt. Die anderen SMS werden vom Anbieter verschickt. Kann sein, dass dort auch mittlerweile ein Preis drinsteht. Aktueller Stand von mir: Nein - siehe Bericht.

3) Die Info-SMS gibt es NICHT!! Das ist bei Payray der Fall aber nicht bei Wapme/Shortpay. Auch wieder: Mein aktueller Stand. Sofern dies aktuell wieder gemacht wird, zeigt dies nur, das der Bericht was gebracht hat.

Shortpay bzw. Wapme ist meiner Ansicht nach sehr unseriös. Aber jedem seine Meinung...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (6 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine eindeutige Lüge.


Was der Tobi nicht selbst gesehen hat, gibt es für ihn nicht. Halte Dich bitte genau mit diesen Kommentaren zurück.


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

Schau mal hier rein zu den Preisangaben Deiner Freunde
http://www.golem.de/0508/39649.html

Soweit ich mich erinnere gabs auch eine Zeit ohne Preisangabe im Fenster, da stand die nur in den AGB. Muss ich morgen mal raussuchen.

Hast Du es nur von verschiedene Handys oder auch für verschiedene Netze getestet? Für D2-Kunden gibt es einen kleinen Tacken mehr Transparenz für andere nicht.

Das mit der täglichen SMS ist schon eine Zeit her. Bist Du Dir sicher dass es heute noch so läuft?


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

+ + + Newsflash + + +

*Geschwister aus Büttelborn vermisst*

Büttelborn - Die Polizei in Büttelborn hat heute eine Großfahndung nach zwei Brüdern gestartet, die seit kurzem spurlos verschwunden sind. Obwohl zahlreiche Internetseiten ihren angeblichen Wohnort klar angeben, sind die zwei dort völlig unbekannt. "Isch weiß von nix, ich kenn die net, hier wohnt gar keiner", betonte heute ihr Vater gegenüber dem Hessischen Rundfunk. Auch ein Reporterteam, dass sich zehn Stunden vor der Haustür auf die Lauer legte, tappte im wahrsten Sinn des Wortes im Dunkeln. Bei den Vermissten dürfte es sich um Streuner handeln, die immer wieder aus ihrem Wohnhaus ausbrechen. Obwohl die Eltern richtig hohe Mauern um das nette Häuschen zogen, musste der Papa schon mehrfach vor die Presse treten und eingestehen, dass er seine Söhne überhaupt nicht kennt.

Bei den Vermissten handelt es sich dem Vernehmen nach um gut verdienende Geschäftsleute, die allerdings unlängst einen hohen finanziellen Schaden verbuchen mussten: Auf der Suche nach dem Heimweg tippten sie bei einer Routenplaner-Seite ihre Handynummer ein...

+ + + Newsflash + + +


----------



## Wembley (6 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Top seriös und hoch anständig.
> 
> Reine Panikmache zu Wahlkampfzeiten.



Dem gegenüber steht:


			
				plusminus schrieb:
			
		

> Für’s horrende Geld gibt’s belanglose Inhalte. Zum Beispiel Werbematerial aus dem OBI Magazin. Und beim Eigungstest findet sich schlicht ein Verweis auf die Zeitschrift Focus. Aber noch viel schlimmer: Die versprochene Zahl von Referaten existiert überhaupt nicht. Die Links schmeißen einem aus dem System. Und das alles für 9,98 Euro, jeden Tag, immer wieder.



Hmmm..........

Selbst wenn dort Content wäre, Abos zum Preis von 9,98 Euro (im Monat 300 Euro) sind deftig. Wenige schließen sowas freiwillig ab.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 September 2005)

Was mir aufgefallen ist: Die Rede war immer von einem 9,98€-Abo, aber auf den Displays der Geschädigten sind etwas andere Preise erschienen: Bei Bernadette zum Beispiel standen plötzlich 84,83€ drauf und da käme ich auf 8,5 Tage. Irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass man bei Shortpay die 9,98€-Tagesabos als zwei 4,99€-Abos hat laufen lassen. In dem speziellen Fall hat sie wohl ein Abo  gekündigt und die andere Hälfte lief weiter.
Scheint wohl auch nicht ganz aus der Luft gegriffen zu sein, wenn man sieht, was GN inzwischen wieder an der Preisangabe gefrickelt hat:

"Preis: *X* x 4,99 EUR pro Tag"


----------



## sascha (6 September 2005)

> Und auch die tägliche SMS kommt derzeit. Ich habe mich vor 5 Tagen angemeldet und bekomme jeden Tag eine SMS.



Mit welchem Text? "Für Ihr laufenden Abonnement bei der Seite xxx wurden heute xxx Euro abgebucht. Fragen und Kontakt unter ....." - oder doch nicht ganz so transparent?


----------



## sascha (6 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Und auch die tägliche SMS kommt derzeit. Ich habe mich vor 5 Tagen angemeldet und bekomme jeden Tag eine SMS.
> 
> 
> 
> Mit welchem Text? "Für Ihr laufenden Abonnement bei der Seite xxx wurden heute xxx Euro abgebucht. Fragen und Kontakt unter ....." - oder doch nicht ganz so transparent?


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

> Die Preisangaben sind für mich klar lesbar und seriös


Sorry irgendwie haben wir unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen.
Die bei Golem gezeigten Preisangaben sind klar lesbar ?
Auch in der Zeit danach: weisse Schrift auf Hellblau? Klar lesbar?

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an die alten Dagobert Duck Geschichten,wenn Donald feststellt das der kleine Fliegendreck auf dem Vertrag sich als Vertragsklausel entpuppt. Wir sind aber nicht in Entenhausen. Vertragsschluss setzt zwei übereinstimmende Willenserklärungen voraus. Warum sollte das Eingeben eines Codes durch den Nutzer als Vertragsangebot zu den Bedingungen des Dienstanbieters anzusehen sein ? Doch nur wenn der Dienstanbieter darauf vertrauen durfte dass der Kunde das so meint. Wann darf er drauf vertrauen? Wenn er eindeutig deutlich gemacht hat dass er die Codeeintipperrei als Vertragsangebot verstehen wird. Wenn er aber weiss das ein Grossteil der "Codeeintipper" gar nicht gemerkt hat das ein Abo angeboten wird dann kann er auch nicht von einem entsprechenden Vertragsangebot ausgehen.

Ist letztlich dasselbe Prinzip wie bei den ganzen Erotikseiten-Testabos, da kommt bei den meisten Seiten m.E. auch kein wirksamer Abovertrag zustande.


----------



## Rex Cramer (6 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Es parkt ja auch niemand in einem Parkhaus einen Monat. Da würde man z.B. über 1000 Euro bezahlen ... nur für's Parken. Darüber sollte PlusMinus mal einen Bericht bringen. Für den Preis kann man sich einen Porsche leasen!!!


Genau. Über Pseudojungmillionäre, die ihren geleasten Porsche einen Monat im Parkhaus haben stehen lassen und sich nicht über den Preis informiert haben. Die laufen in den Verbraucherzentralen Sturm, wette ich...


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2005)

Man muss den Nachwuchschristdemokraten hier mal in Schutz nehmen. Es ist Wahlkampf, seine Chefin Angie unterlag im Duell, den Jugendschutz hat er Tag und Nacht im Nacken - und dann noch die Witzbolde mit dem Venezuela-Dialer, die ausgerechnet mit seiner Firma Werbung machen für jugendschutzfreie Pornoseiten, auf einer Seite, die fälschlicherweise die KJM als Verfasser nennt... Das alles ist ziemlich heavy für jemanden, der stets seine Meinung äußern muss...

...zum Beispiel zum Thema "Informationsfreiheit"....

Naja, ungefragt erklärte er ja auch, eine Eggebeker Dialerfirma sei "seriös" (so seriös wie ...). Interessiert doch sicher keinen, dass beispielsweise die ICSTIS eine abweichende Meinung vertritt... und die RegTP (BNA) auch... 

In Sachen handypayment darf nicht unerwähnt bleiben, dass der Vorschreiber evtl. ein System zugrunde legt, das früher in Verwendung war (Midray, mit Referenzen wie Platinumvis* hamburg, dim*co oder - soweit ich mich erinnere - eben auch mainp* und erod*ta).

Das sah dann vielleicht so aus wie am 12. März 2005 in der Zeitung mit den großen Buchstaben... War so etwas die Grundlage für den Plusminusbericht? Nein - es ging um ein Bruderpaar, das TH stets kritisiert hat, ebenso wie auch zB der IVNM (auch wenn sich dessen Meinung zu den eingesetzten Dialern nicht bei der RegTP durchgesetzt hat)
www.ivnm.de/wbb2/search.php%3Faction%3Duser%26userid%3D1%26sid%3D4b8eb32f1d35471c4e0fcc3f47c4860f]siehe Diskussion um die Schm*-Brüder im IVNM-Forum[/url]...

schni-schna-schnappt die unseriösen Anbieter...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (6 September 2005)

@Großfahndung

 :thumb:


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

> Niemand zwingt sie ihre Handynummer einzugeben
> Niemand zwingt sie auf "weiter" zu drücken
> Niemand zwingt sie den Preis zu akzeptieren und den Freischaltpin anzufordern


Wo wird denn da der Preis akzeptiert?


> Niemand zwingt sie den Preis nachmal zu bestätigen und den PIN auszulesen


Wo steht da ein Preis in der Pin-SMS (ausser bei D2-Kunden)


> Niemand zwingt sie den Preis (zum dritten mal!!!) zu bestätigen und den PIN einzugeben


Wo wird der Preis bestätigt? Da wird nur eine Nummer eingegeben


> Niemand zwingt sie auf den Content mit dem Preishinweis zuzugreifen


Ah so, im Contentbereich kommt immer ein Preishinweis?


> Niemand hindert sie an der Kündigung durch die täglichen Preishinweise und Kontostandswarnungen


Da steht was von Guthaben nicht von Abbuchungen, wenn denn überhaupt was kommt.


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2005)

sorry, da war ein verwirrender link drin. Den wollte ich haben hier


			
				TH schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist daran schlimm, wenn man das seriöse Zahlungssystem "Dialer" einsetzt?
> Die Dialer sind - so denke ich - alle staatlich angemeldet und genehmigt.
> Das hat nichts mit Abzocke zu tun.


Dass Dialer, die staatlich angemeldet und genehmigt sind, nicht zwingend legal sind, wusste - so denke ich - TH sehr wohl. Also muss man all diese Debatten beim IVNM mit der Zusatzanmerkung lesen, dass die dialer eben NICHT legal waren, die von denen eingesetzt worden sind, die jetzt shortpay verwenden...

Oder wo ist ein Dialer von denen aus der Zeit 2003/2004, seien es die frühen Consul-Infos oder später andere, der noch registriert ist???


----------



## Wembley (6 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Die Preisgestaltung obliegt dem Anbieter und sonst keinem



Auch Kritik an solchen Preisen muss gestattet sein. Vor allem, wenn ein Abo draus wird und die Preisauszeichnung kritikwürdig ist.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Es kann jeden Tag gekündigt werden. Es parkt ja auch niemand in einem Parkhaus einen Monat. Da würde man z.B. über 1000 Euro bezahlen ... nur für's Parken.



Der Vergleich passt überhaupt nicht. Denn ich kenne kein Parkhaus, wo ich für vermeintlich einmaligem Parken ein Abo abschließen muss. Mit horrenden Kosten natürlich.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> 3. ALLE User schließen solch ein Abo freiwillig ab:
> Niemand zwingt sie ihre Handynummer einzugeben
> Niemand zwingt sie auf "weiter" zu drücken
> Niemand zwingt sie den Preis zu akzeptieren und den Freischaltpin anzufordern
> ...



Und denen ist allen bewusst, dass sie ein teures Abo abschließen. Ist eine deutliche Preisauszeichnung mit einem eindeutigen Hinweis auf ein Abo zu viel verlangt? Dann hätten die Anbieter nämlich ihre Ruh. Aber die Umsätze würden halt in den Keller fallen.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Niemand hindert sie an der Kündigung durch die täglichen Preishinweise und Kontostandswarnungen



Und gerade da scheinen viele nicht gewusst zu haben, wo und wie man kündigen kann. Siehe Forumseinträge hier. Das waren sicher nicht alle Spaßposter.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> PlusMinus wollte durch einen unseriösen Bericht nur Quote machen und Frau Künast bettelte dankbar um dumme Wählerstimmen.  :lol:



Also wer da unseriös ist, da differieren wohl die Meinungen.
Lassen wir doch die Parteipolitik aus dem Spiel. Man muss kein politisch Linker sein, um dem allen wenig abgewinnen zu können.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Teleton
> Deswegen steht ja vor der Codeeingabe noch mal der Hinweistext (ausgezeichnet lesbar und hervorgehoben) neben dem Eingabefeld:
> 
> "*"Sie erhalten nun per SMS Ihren individuellen Bezahlcode. Dieser Code ermöglicht Ihnen den Zugang zum Produkt --- im Abonnement für 9.98 Euro pro Tag. "*


Das steht da nur für D2 Kunden,probiers mal mit nem anderen Netzanbieter



> Und zusätzlich noch mal für die ganz Dummen "Abonnement | Preis: 9.98 EUR pro Tag " (schwarz auf weiss und große Schriftart)


Schwarz auf weiss gibts seit nichtmal einer Woche. Vorher wars weiss auf hellblau. Morgen beige auf braun? dunkelgrün auf dunkelblau?


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Hier ist ein Originalscreen auf Seite 3.

Wie lautet der Preis?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist eine Präsentation .. wie du ja weißt.  8)


Präsentation von was?

Schlamperei oder mehr?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Online gefunden wurde dies.

Auch noch OK?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (6 September 2005)

?  Ein Kundenlogin ?

Was hat das mit dem Paymentfenster zu tun ?

Ich seh auf dem Bild nur, dass mann sich dort einloggen kann !


----------



## Aka-Aka (6 September 2005)

Das ist Consul Info, also securex, sicher seriös! [edit: also nein, das ist ja nicht CI, sondern nur... naja, dann passts ja noch besser...] Sonst würden doch nicht seriöse Anbieter wie icom mit denen kooperiert haben?!
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42577#42577


----------



## dvill (6 September 2005)

Als erster Schritt?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

lieber dietmar vill, diese art von preisvertuschung ist doch garnicht mehr möglich. das weisst du doch, wieso verunsicherst du die leute hier.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> das weisst du doch, wieso verunsicherst du die leute hier.


Ich verweise auf eine "offizielle" Unterlage mit dem Ablauf. Das verunsichert die Leute?

Wie das?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (7 September 2005)

> diese art von preisvertuschung ist doch garnicht mehr möglich



Wer sagt das? *Warum* ist das "garnicht mehr möglich"? Und warum *war* es möglich? Rein aus Interesse, nicht als Angriff zu verstehen bitte.


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> lieber dietmar vill, diese art von preisvertuschung ist doch garnicht mehr möglich. das weisst du doch, wieso verunsicherst du die leute hier.


Bin zwar nicht angesprochen aber warum soll die Fensterschnippelei nicht mehr möglich sein?


----------



## dvill (7 September 2005)

Mit einem gefälligen Overlay bleibt das iFrame hinreichend groß, nur der Sichtbereich eventuell nicht.

Wir reden bei der Sendung über zurückliegende Fälle. Wer weiß, wie damals die Bildschirme aussahen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (7 September 2005)

> Wir reden bei der Sendung über zurückliegende Fälle.



In der Tat reden wir von einem Zeitraum von knapp zehn Wochen, in denen viele Tricks ausprobiert, viele Verbraucher verunsichert, und - bedingt durch den Hang zum schnellen Geldverdienen - viel Vertrauen in ein innovatives Zahlungssystem zerstört wurde. Die ständigen Nachbesserungen (bei denen die Anregungen dieses Forums ja glücklicherweise auch aufgenommen und realisiert werden) sind zu begrüßen. Ob der bereits angerichtete Schaden so wieder gutgemacht werden kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt...


----------



## Wembley (7 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Wembley
> Eine eindeutige Preisangabe + mehrfachem Hinweis auf ein ABO (!!!) ist vorhanden. Also ist shortpay zu 100% sauber.
> @Teleton
> Es war immer lesbar.



Eindeutige Preisangabe? Na ja! Der User ist auf das Handyfenster fokussiert. Was sonst noch dort steht, wird nicht so genau wahrgenommen. Vor allem bei weißer Schrift auf hellblauem Hintergrund. 
Speziell im Internet, wo bis auf den Zugang fast alles gratis ist, sind deutlich sichtbare Preisangaben notwendig. Wie beim Straßenverkehr: Wenn allgemein auf Landstraßen mit 100 km/h gefahren werden darf, muss bei einer verordneten Geschwindigkeitsreduktion ein deutlich sichtbares Schild stehen. Ein kaum wahrzunehmendes Verkehrszeichen und ein 200 Meter weiter grinsender Polizist, der einen in Empfang nimmt, sind da nicht erlaubt.

Sollten die User jetzt angehalten werden, alle Seiten von oben bis unten genau zu studieren, weil immer eine Kostenfalle lauern könnte? Damit erweist man der Internetwirtschaft einen Bärendienst, da sich der Normaluser ausklinken wird. Davon wärst auch du betroffen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sascha (7 September 2005)

> Sollten die User jetzt angehalten werden, alle Seiten von oben bis unten genau zu studieren, weil immer eine Kostenfalle lauern könnte?



Ja, gesundes Misstrauen und Vorsicht gehören im Internet dazu.



> Damit erweist man der Internetwirtschaft einen Bärendienst, da sich der Normaluser ausklinken wird.



Vollste Zustimmung dazu, dass schwarze Schafe nicht nur dem einzelnen Verbraucher, sondern immer auch der gesamten Branche schaden.


----------



## Wembley (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> lieber dietmar vill, diese art von preisvertuschung ist doch garnicht mehr möglich. das weisst du doch, wieso verunsicherst du die leute hier.



Es gäbe noch andere Arten von Preisvertuschung. Mit so einem Popup-Fensterlein, könnte man auch einiges anstellen.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Dietmar Vill:



> Mit einem gefälligen Overlay bleibt das iFrame hinreichend groß, nur der Sichtbereich eventuell nicht.



Bei dem von Dir verlinktem Fenster handelt es sich garnicht um Shortpay ?

Ist ein anderer Anbieter!

Machst du sowas absichtlich ?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (7 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ein Kunde zu dumm ist einen Vertrag mit mehreren Hinweis nicht zu lesen (ein normaler Mensch denkt erst nach, liest dann die AGB, denkt dann nachmal nach und bestellt dann), dann ist er selber schuld.


Ein Vertrag besteht mindestens mal aus zwei sich deckenden Willenserklärungen. Bei dem Konstrukt, das Du da beschreibst, kann von einem Vertrag nicht ausgegangen werden.


----------



## dvill (7 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Du verlinkst NICHT auf ein Paymentfenster, sondern auf den LOGIN-Bereich für Kunden, die schon bezahlt haben.


Ich verlinke auf ein Hochglanzprospekt, welches angeblich die Abläufe zeigt. In dem Fenster auf Seite 3 wird der Bezahlcode angefordert.

Das ist wohl nicht der LOGIN-Bereich. Schöner Versuch. Noch weitere Nebelkerzen?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem von Dir verlinktem Fenster handelt es sich garnicht um Shortpay ?


Wir sind nicht Hersteller-abhängig. Die Sendung war es nicht und die Technik ist es auch nicht.

Verwendet Shortpay andere HTML-Sprachen als andere Anbieter?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (7 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @dvill
> Warum manipulierst du hier angebliche Beweise herbei?
> Sehr unseriös!


Bitte wo?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (7 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Wembley
> Das ist totaler Unsinn.
> Nur weil's im Internet auch manch kostenlose Sachen (oft auch illegal) gibt, muss man vor kostenpflichtigen Sachen warnen? *lach*



Wie ist das Verhältnis Kostenlos/Kostenpflichtig: 99:1  oder 98:2? Eben.



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn ein Kunde zu dumm ist einen Vertrag mit mehreren Hinweis nicht zu lesen (ein normaler Mensch denkt erst nach, liest dann die AGB, denkt dann nachmal nach und bestellt dann), dann ist er selber schuld.
> 
> Wer von nem Sprungbrett springt ohne darauf zu achten, dass Wasser im Becken ist, ist selber schuld, wenn er sich das Genick bricht.  8) In deiner Logik wäre der Dummkopf ein armes Opfer von Kriminellen  :lol:



Du kannst ruhig hier den Normaluser als dumm bezeichnen. Ihn interessiert das Internet halt nicht mehr. Punkt.

Wie machen es im übrigen die Banken? Machen sich die über jeden lustig, der auf eine Phishing-Mail hereinfällt? Nein. Sie investieren in Sicherheit. Denn die wissen genau, dass sonst der User auf Online-Banking einfach verzichtet.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## sascha (7 September 2005)

> Wie machen es im übrigen die Banken? Machen sich die über jeden lustig, der auf eine Phishing-Mail hereinfällt? Nein. Sie investieren in Sicherheit. Denn die wissen genau, dass sonst der User auf Online-Banking einfach verzichtet.



Der Vergleich hinkt. Banken setzen auf Kundenbindung, die ihnen mittel- bis langfristig Geld einbringen soll. Bei den einschlägigen Dialer- bzw. jetzigen Handy Payment-Seiten geht es allein ums schnelle Geld. Da ist der Kunde an sich sch... egal, solange er löhnt.


----------



## Wembley (7 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vergleich hinkt. Banken setzen auf Kundenbindung, die ihnen mittel- bis langfristig Geld einbringen soll. Bei den einschlägigen Dialer- bzw. jetzigen Handy Payment-Seiten geht es allein ums schnelle Geld. Da ist der Kunde an sich sch... egal, solange er löhnt.



Das stimmt natürlich. Wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass man die Sache auch anders handeln kann. Schließlich nimmt T. H. immer so gerne das Wort "seriös" in den Mund und meint damit die einschlägig bekannten Anbieter.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 September 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem von Dir verlinktem Fenster handelt es sich garnicht um Shortpay ?


Also, ich könnte schwören, dort sowohl für "Jetzt anmelden" als auch für den "Mitglieder Login" (nicht nur "Pay5 Kunden (Kreditkarte/ELV/Handy)" per e-mail und Passwort) einen link

```
http://shortpay-mobile.glo***-net***.**/~
```
bzw.

```
https://shortpay-mobile.glo***-net***.**/~
```
 gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 September 2005)

Das soll aber nicht bedeuten, dass die Fenster bzw. links nicht zu Shortpay führen...? :gruebel:


----------



## dvill (7 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Tobias Huch schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kommt noch was?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (7 September 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr unseriös!





> seriös (franz.): ernsthaft, vertrauenswürdig, gediegen


Ich stelle "ernsthaft" den folgenden Antrag, 

Die Forenleitung möge durch technischen Eingriff (Filter) in die Forensoftware sicherstellen,  dass

1. bei jeder Verwendung des Wortes "seriös" durch den "gediegenen" Tobias Huch die von ihm erkennbar gemeinte Art der "Vertrauenswürdigkeit" automatisch durch "Jehova!" und

2. bei jeder Verwendung des Wortes "unseriös" durch den "seriösen" Tobias Huch den von ihm attestierten Mangel an Vertrauenswürdigkeit automatisch durch "42" 

ersetzt wird.

Je 100-fache Verwendung des Wortes "seriös" durch Herrn Tobias Huch hier im Forum soll in der Rubrik "Off Topic" ein öffentliches Dankschreiben  publiziert werden, in welchem dem erfolgreichen Entrepeneur Tobias Huch im Namen der Community für die unterhaltsamen Stunden gedankt wird, die er mit seiner Schreibe dem Forum bzw. seinen Teilnehmern und Lesern  bereitet hat.

Begründung: 

der genannte Nutzer Huch zeichnet sich durch eine besonders originelle und innovative Neu-Interpretation des Wortes "seriös" aus, die abseits des Mainstreams der Verwendung dieses Begriffs steht für: verschleiern, täuschen, betrügen, abzocken. Damit bereitet er der Community des Forums von Computerbetrug und Dialerschutz stets aufs Neue besonderes Vergnügen und sorgt für ausgelassene Heiterkeit unter den übrigen Diskussionsteilnehmern.

Hamburg, den 07.09.2005

Dr. Michael Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

dvill, sascha und co.. man hätte es ja mit einem eigenen iframe in der praxis testen können, shortpay nutzt definitiv einen iframe-killer, wie man sehr schön beobachten kann.

zu der frage warum das mal anders war: kein system ist perfekt.

shortpay war stets bemüht solche probleme zu beseitigen.


----------



## tuxedo (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill, sascha und co.. man hätte es ja mit einem eigenen iframe in der praxis testen können, shortpay nutzt definitiv einen iframe-killer, wie man sehr schön beobachten kann.
> 
> zu der frage warum das mal anders war: kein system ist perfekt.
> 
> shortpay war stets bemüht solche probleme zu beseitigen.



Aha. Und wann beseitigt Shortpay endlich das Problem der für den Endkunden unklaren Preisangabe?

Wenn Shortpay einfach da mal handeln würde, und endlich eine  deutliche, ins Auge springende und unabhängig vom Erfahrungslevel des Internetusers interpretatorisch unzweifelhafte Preisangabe einführen würde, dann könnte man sich sehr viel Diskussion und Kritik ersparen.

Aber so lange Shortpay einseitig nur die gewinnoptimierenden Interessen der Content-Anbieter berücksichtigt und sich allenfalls vom Druck der Medien und der Mobilfunknetzbetreiteber zu kleineren fast unmerklichen Änderungen aufgerufen fühlt, bleibt das Zahlungssystem und die anbietenden Firmen unseriös.

Gruß
Matthias

P.S.: Und falls es jetzt wieder heißt es gäbe kein Preis-Klarheits-Problem, dann möge man sich den PlusMinus-Bericht anschauen, die Tagesschau von gestern, die Äußerung der T-Mobile-Vertretern und von Frau Künast, sowie die Postings hier insbesondere der in die Kostenfalle geratenen Usern und der User die rechtliche Schritte eingeleitet haben. Das alles zeigt, dass die Preisangabe keinesfalls so klar ist! Es besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf. Eine seriöse Firma würde reagieren...


----------



## dvill (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> dvill, sascha und co.. man hätte es ja mit einem eigenen iframe in der praxis testen können, shortpay nutzt definitiv einen iframe-killer, wie man sehr schön beobachten kann.
> 
> zu der frage warum das mal anders war: kein system ist perfekt.
> 
> shortpay war stets bemüht solche probleme zu beseitigen.


Sowohl unsere Diskussion als auch die Sendung sind nicht auf ein konkretes Produkt im heutigen Erscheinungsbild bezogen, sondern es geht um Handy Payment und Vorfälle der vergangenen Zeit.

Die Personen, die im Fernsehbeitrag ein Abo hatten und nicht wussten, wie sie es loswerden, hatten sich mit früheren Erscheinungsbildern auseinander zu setzen.

Das war dann möglicherweise so, wie wir es hier besprechen.

Wurden immer alle Altkunden-Abos storniert, wenn hier ein Fehler aufgedeckt wurde?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## stieglitz (7 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Wurden immer alle Altkunden-Abos storniert, wenn hier ein Fehler aufgedeckt wurde?
> 
> Dietmar Vill


Oder nur die, die sich vehement gewehrt haben?


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

es hat einfach keinen sinn zu diskutieren, jedesmal wird wieder verdreht. es kam doch eben die frage auf, warum es nicht mehr möglich sei mit dem iframe den preis zu vertuschen, darauf wurde geantwortet. zack, nun heißt es, man spricht von vergangenheit. 

aber jeder kann sich ja sein eigenes bild machen, die beiträge existieren ja noch.

"Die Personen, die im Fernsehbeitrag ein Abo hatten und nicht wussten, wie sie es loswerden, hatten sich mit früheren Erscheinungsbildern auseinander zu setzen. "

konnte ich nicht erkennen, schön das du das kannst.


----------



## sascha (7 September 2005)

> shortpay war stets bemüht solche probleme zu beseitigen.



Oki, das ist ja auch gut so. 



> konnte ich nicht erkennen, schön das du das kannst.



Die Personen in dem Beitrag wurden Anfang letzter Woche, bzw. vorletzte Woche interviewt. Nachdem da schon tagelange Abos vorhanden waren, muss es in diesen Fällen um länger zurückliegende "Erscheinungsbilder" gehen.


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (7 September 2005)

Gerade gesehen: http://www.golem.de/0509/40300.html

mfg,
fnag

EDIT: BTW: Sollte die Diskussion nicht eigentlich in dem dafür vorgesehenen Bereich stattfinden? Im Bereich der "News" ist sie denkbar schlecht aufgehoben, so scheint es mir...

mfg,
fnag


----------



## Wembley (7 September 2005)

Interessant: Auf Seite 2 des Berichts



			
				golem.de schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Recherchen des ARD-Wirtschaftsmagazins Plusminus verweist die Webseite Hausaufgaben.de der S[...] GbR zum Teil auf nicht verfügbare Inhalte und präsentiert ansonsten alles andere als exklusive Daten. Vielfach erhält man als zahlender Kunde nur leere Seiten bei Hausaufgaben.de. Aber selbst wenn ein Link funktioniert, erhält man frei verfügbare Informationen, die etwa aus dem OBI-Magazin übernommen wurden oder man verweist lediglich auf Berichte von Focus Online. Exklusive Inhalte findet man auf Hausaufgaben.de wohl nicht, obwohl man für einen Preis von täglich 9,98 Euro mehr erwarten dürfte.



Höchst bedenklich, auch wenn der technische Ablauf und die Preisangabe beim Bezahlfenster vollkommen in Ordnung wären.

Guter Bericht, aber die angesprochenen Kritikpunkte das Bezahlfenster betreffend, sollten nicht nur für die erwähnten Brüder gelten.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2005)

D1 funzt wieder mit Kurzzahlung.

Aber nur noch für Einmalzahlungen keine Abos. Im Codeanforderungsfenster (nach der "Gültigkeitsprüfung") erscheint der Text: 


> Die eingegebene Rufnummer ist gültig.
> Sie erhalten sofort den Zugangscode per SMS.


Und das Wort Bezahlung taucht plötzlich wieder im Text der SMS auf. Das war früher -auch wenn Tobias es nicht glauben mag- anders.

Welche Infos erhalten derzeit eigentlich E+ und O2 Kunden?


----------



## Rex Cramer (7 September 2005)

E-Plus:



> 80777
> Ihre Pin ist
> ABCDE. Bitte
> geben Sie diesen
> ...



Sowas wie eine Preisangabe dürfte das sein. Wenn auch nicht korrekt und vollständig...


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Teleton schrieb:
			
		

> D1 funzt wieder mit Kurzzahlung....





			
				Golem.de schrieb:
			
		

> DerZahlungsdienstleister Wapme hat die Sperrung von T-Mobile im Gespräch mit Golem.de bestätigt; für andere Mobilfunknetzbetreiber gäbe es derzeit keine Sperrung. Gesperrt wird jedoch nur die Eingabe der per Kurzmitteilung erhaltenen Pin, so dass man die Sperrung bis zu diesem Schritt nicht bemerkt.



Ich habe es und werde es aber nicht überprüfen


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

"Wenn auch nicht korrekt und vollständig..."

warum nicht korrekt? was fehlt denn?


----------



## dvill (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> "Wenn auch nicht korrekt und vollständig..."
> 
> warum nicht korrekt? was fehlt denn?


Die Mengeneinheit: Liter, Meter, Euro, Cent ...

Im Zweifelsfall darf der Kunde aussuchen. Er wird Cent wählen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

> Im Zweifelsfall darf der Kunde aussuchen. Er wird Cent wählen.



Oder Kubikmeter heiße Luft. Das entspräche ungefähr dem Gegenwert, den er dafür auf manchen Seiten erhält.


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

4,99 cent ist auch echt logisch, langsam wirds dumm


----------



## dvill (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 4,99 cent ist auch echt logisch, langsam wirds dumm


Dumm ist es schon. Aber es kann noch dümmer werden.

Wenn das System so sorgfältig programmiert ist, wie Kundeninformationen erstellt werden, dann kann es noch heiter werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> 4,99 cent ist auch echt logisch, langsam wirds dumm


Schon einmal die Preise an der Tankstelle gesehen?


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (7 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bescheidene Frage, lieber unbekannter: Was hat die Tankstelle mit dem Thema m-payment zu tun?

Weitere Frage: Warum so anonym?

mfg,
fnag


----------



## Anonymous (7 September 2005)

formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit m-Payment gar nichts, mit der Behauptung 4,99 ct sind dumm sehr viel.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2005)

Was mag der Unterschied zwischen "Hausaufgaben" und "Hausaufgaben Experte" sein, dass die einen keine Neukunden annehmen wollen und die anderen normal geschäftlich unterwegs sind?

Vielleicht haben die ersten schon genügend Kunden und wollen keine weiteren?

Die Experten stellen höheren Anforderungen an die Kunden. Das Impressum im Paymentfenster lautet anders als auf der Angebotsseite. Wen darf der Kunde nun für verantwortlich halten?

Die Empfehlungen zur Kündigung sind auch erfrischend anders.


			
				Esperanza schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Fragen zur Abrechnung oder Stornierungen bzw. Kündigungen eines Abonnements kontaktieren Sie bitte Ihren Zuständigen Mobilfunk Betreiber.


Was denn jetzt?

Sollen die Kunden nun doch bei ihrem Mobilfunker kündigen? Blickt noch jemand durch?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (8 September 2005)

> Blickt noch jemand durch?



Sieht nach Grundkurs "Wie erkläre ich einem Kunden das System der Mitverdiener" aus. Scheint bei Handy Payment ähnlich schwer zu sein wie bei den 0190-Nummern.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Scheint bei Handy Payment ähnlich schwer zu sein wie bei den 0190-Nummern.


Es gibt einen kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied.

Bei Modemdialern liegt das Kostenereignis angeschlossen zurück, hier läuft ein oft tägliches Abo, bis der Betroffene den Weg zur Kündigung findet. In diesem Zusammenhang wären irrige Angaben zur Kündigung eventuell ursächlich, dass ein Betroffener ungewollt weiter zahlt.

Wenn der gemäß Impressum des Payment-Fensters Verantwortliche in Hameln ansässig ist und dort erreichbar ist, warum wird dann auf der Angebotsseite auf eine englische Firma verwiesen?

Hier kann der Blick in die Informationspflichten helfen.


> *§ 1 Informationspflichten bei Fernabsatzverträgen *
> 
> (1) Der Unternehmer muss dem Verbraucher gemäß § 312c Abs. 1 des Bürgerlichen Gesetzbuchs folgende Informationen zur Verfügung stellen:
> 
> ...


Dietmar Vill


----------



## haudraufundschluss (8 September 2005)

Und den Durchblick in Sachen Preisangabe habe ich immer noch nicht. Ich habe mich gerade gewundert, warum für die "Experten" laut Eingabemaske nur "1X 4.99 EUR pro Woche" fällig werden. Fortgeschrittenere Stufe? Kleinerer Kreis? Persönlicherer Betreuung? In der angeforderten SMS wird daraus komischerweise "(Abonnement @ 4,99/Tag)"


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

> 4,99 cent ist auch echt logisch, langsam wirds dumm
> 
> Schon einmal die Preise an der Tankstelle gesehen?


Auch an Tankstellen, richtig, aber:
Wenn ich mich richtig an meine ISDN-Surf-Zeit erinnere, wurden dort auch Preise von zum Beispiel 0,99ct/min für die Verbindung zum Internet verlangt. Also so dumm ist das wirklich nicht. Und das hat noch viel mehr Bezug zu diesem Abrechnungssystem.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Klasse Vorschlag, 100% Zustimmung.

Das heißt dann gemäß PreisangabenVO:


> § 8 Tankstellen und Parkplätze
> 
> (1) An Tankstellen sind die Kraftstoffpreise so auszuzeichnen, dass sie
> 
> ...


Auf Dialerangebote übertragen bedeutet dass, dass die Preise auch für flüchtig vorbeisurfende Verbraucher mit einem Blick klar zu erfassen sind, bevor sie das Angebot konkret ansteuern.

An Tankstellen ist der Preis von der Straße im Vorbeifahren sichtbar, bevor jemand die Zapfsäule anfährt. An der Zapfsäule ist immer ein voll qualifizierter Preis zu sehen. Die Großanzeige der Preise entspricht der verkehrsüblichen Gepflogenheit. Diese ist bei Minderwertsdiensten zu Mehrkostpreisen nun einmal ganz anders.

Ich bin aber sehr dafür, die Regelungen bei Tankstellen vollumfänglich hier zu übertragen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## fussl75 (8 September 2005)

> Auf Dialerangebote übertragen bedeutet dass, dass die Preise auch für flüchtig vorbeisurfende Verbraucher mit einem Blick klar zu erfassen sind, bevor sie das Angebot konkret ansteuern.
> 
> An Tankstellen ist der Preis von der Straße im Vorbeifahren sichtbar, bevor jemand die Zapfsäule anfährt. An der Zapfsäule ist immer ein voll qualifizierter Preis zu sehen. Die Großanzeige der Preise entspricht der verkehrsüblichen Gepflogenheit. Diese ist bei Minderwertsdiensten zu Mehrkostpreisen nun einmal ganz anders.
> 
> Ich bin aber sehr dafür, die Regelungen bei Tankstellen vollumfänglich hier zu übertragen.


Eine sehr gute Idee. Im Moment sieht der flüchtig blickende User keinen Preis, wenn er ein bisschen weniger flüchtig blickt, sieht er zwar eine Preisangabe, die jedoch dank der gewählten Schriftart auch dann sehr leicht missinterpretiert werden kann. Bei den gezeigten Beispielen steht die "9" so tief, dass sie in Verbindung mit der Unterstreichung auch leicht für eine "0" gehalten werden kann. Und ein Abo für 0,08 € pro Tag (d.h. ca. 2,40 € im Monat) klingt ja auch nicht weiter gefährlich.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2005)

Noch eine Ergänzung zur Zielgruppendefinition der Experten für was auch immer aus der Produktbeschreibung des Payment-Fensters.


> *Produktbeschreibung*
> Ihr habt kein Bock auf Hausaufgaben? Wollt eure Zeit lieber mit anderen Sachen verbringen oder wollt Eure Lehrer beweisen das Ihr super Referate und Hausaufgaben macht, mit super Ergebnissen damit ihr auch SUPER Zensuren dafür bekommt? Wir geben euch die Lösungen für Hausaufgaben und Referate zu über 20 Schulfächern von Klasse 5 bis Klasse 13. Endlich mehr Freizeit und super Zensuren in euren


Wer das geschrieben hat, hätte selbst in der Schule besser aufpassen sollen. Die Eltern werden jedenfalls nicht angesprochen. Die Schüler der 5. Klasse sind 12 Jahre alt. Klasse!

Dietmar Vill


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (8 September 2005)

Hallo,



> *Produktbeschreibung*
> Ihr habt kein Bock auf Hausaufgaben? Wollt eure Zeit lieber mit anderen Sachen verbringen oder wollt Eure Lehrer beweisen das Ihr super Referate und Hausaufgaben macht, mit super Ergebnissen damit ihr auch SUPER Zensuren dafür bekommt? Wir geben euch die Lösungen für Hausaufgaben und Referate zu über 20 Schulfächern von Klasse 5 bis Klasse 13. Endlich mehr Freizeit und super Zensuren in euren



Deckt sich doch mit den aktuellen Studien, hier wird scheihnbahr eine Ziehlgruppe angesprochen, die gehnau daß verstet, wahs dieh da schreibn.... 

Jetzt mal Spass bei Seite (oder beiseite) ..

Ich versuche mal, das ein oder andere zusammenzufassen:

- a) Seit dem Bericht bei plusminus ist die Neuanmeldungbei den erwähnten Seiten nicht mehr möglich!

- b) Seit dem Bericht .... gibt es Seiten, wo auf einmal plötzlich und unerwartet die Kosten "nur" noch 4,99/Woche betragen.

- c) Seit dem Bericht .... gibt es Mitglieder dieses Forums, die behaupten, es habe noch NIE eine IFrame-Lücke bestanden, alles ist ordentlich ausgezeichnet, die Benutzer waren und sind einfach zu "Doof", das Zahlungssystem Micropayment wirklich zu benutzen.


zu a) Stimmt, andere Seiten allerdings laufen fröhlich weiter (siehe die Experten ...)

zu b) Da scheint es leider einige Ungereimtheiten zu geben, wass die Kosten und das Abrechnungsintervall angeht. Eine SMS mit klaren Aussagen zu dem Preis, dem Anbieter und dem "Abbuchungsintervall" vermisse ich immernoch.

zu c) Diverse Antworten und Screenshots haben das bereits in Frage gestellt, vielleicht aeussert sich mal jemand "aus höchster Ebene" von gn oder mp zu diesem Thema.

Mein Fazit: Es muss immer erst ein Ruck durch die Gemeinde gehen, bevor sich was ändert. Von sich aus kommen die Anbieter leider nicht in die Hufe, und das trifft m.E. für alle zu: Provider (Vodafone, e+, o2, etc. T-Mobile ist hier eine löbliche Ausnahme), Billingsysteme (wapme, etc), PP-Betreiber (die Aufzählung verkneife ich mir) und auch Webmaster (das sind m.E. die aermsten Schw**ne).

Ein transparentes Bezahlsystem scheint unter diesen Umständen m.E. nicht möglich, bis sich mal ALLE an einen Tisch setzen! Wird es nicht extrem lästig, immer nur auf Beiträge in diesem Forum zu reagieren, anstatt mal was vernünftiges auf die Beine zu stellen?

Schafft Inhalte und schafft Transparenz beim Bezahlen, dann ist doch allen geholfen!

Nix Transparenz bei den Kosten und Folgekosten = Ärger
Nix Inhalt, oder auch schrottiger Inhalt bei den Paysites = Ärger

Ist allen PP-Betreibern und "Webmastern" doch hoffentlich klar, oder?

Das System M-Payment ist nicht schlecht (mir fällt dazu gerade zwar kein Beispiel ein, aber egal), es kommt nur darauf an, was die Betreiber und Nutzniesser einer langen Verwertungs- und Verdienstkette daraus machen!

* Nur meine Meineung *

mfg,
fnag


----------



## stieglitz (8 September 2005)

formerly-nown-as-gast schrieb:
			
		

> Das System M-Payment ist nicht schlecht (mir fällt dazu gerade zwar kein Beispiel ein, aber egal), es kommt nur darauf an, was die Betreiber und Nutzniesser einer langen Verwertungs- und Verdienstkette daraus machen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr schöne und meiner Meinung nach korrekt Zusammenfassung.
Ich hab teilweise nichts mehr kapiert.

Für das M-Payment fallen mir durchaus verschiedene Beispiele ein, z.B.:
Fahrkarten, Zigaretten, Parkgebühren, Testberichte von seriösen (oder bedeutet seriös jetzt was anderes, Herr Huch?) Puplikationen, Helplines etc.


----------



## dvill (8 September 2005)

Traffic braucht eine gute Hausaufgabenseite natürlich auch.

"Zufällig" änderte sich nach meinem Beitrag das Impressum auf der Payment-Seite. Traffic sucht aber die GmbH aus Hameln. Vermutlich reine Nächstenliebe.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Telekomunikacja (8 September 2005)

Rex Cramer schrieb:
			
		

> E-Plus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viel²eicht   i³t   d{   d[m   Program]ierer   d}r   F\nger   ~um~   [email protected]   Tast€n   verru|scht  @ statt € :roll:


----------



## dvill (8 September 2005)

Nett bei Golem:


> *Nachtrag vom 7. September 2005 um 17:26 Uhr:*
> Als Reaktion auf den Artikel auf Golem.de hat sich Global Netcom bei der Redaktion gemeldet und die Gründe dafür genannt, warum das erste Popup-Fenster etwa von Vornamen.de keine Preisangaben nennt. Global Netcom betreibt die Technik von Wapme. Nach Aussage von Global Netcom werden die Mobile-Payment-Dienstleistungen je nach Mobilfunknetzbetreiber anders abgerechnet, weil die Netzbetreiber unterschiedliche Zahlungsmethoden zulassen. Damit wird begründet, dass man in dem ersten Popup-Fenster nicht angeben könne, was die Dienstleistung kostet, weil der Preis eben je nach verwendetem Handy-Vertrag variiere. Im Gespräch mit Golem.de konnte Global Netcom jedoch keine Erklärung dafür liefern, warum in dem ersten Popup-Fenster nicht einmal ein Hinweis darauf erscheint, dass man für den angebotenen Inhalt bezahlen muss.


   :rotfl:

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (8 September 2005)

Das ist mal wieder ein echter :vlol:

wobei ich glaube, wenn GN wollte, könnten die eine Erklärung liefern ...

Wobei numehr die Frage gestellt werden darf: Warum ist das auch jetzt noch so (immerhin schon wieder 27 Stunden später)?


----------



## Anonymous (8 September 2005)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei numehr die Frage gestellt werden darf: Warum ist das auch jetzt noch so (immerhin schon wieder 27 Stunden später)?


Man will ja seine zukünftigen Verbraucher (noch ahnungslose Besucher einer Web-site) nicht verschrecken.
Ich glaube so was nennt man „Verbraucherschutz“ :lol:


----------



## dvill (9 September 2005)

Zur Zeit heißt es, der Zugang zu den Hausaufgaben sei vollständig gesperrt. Man fragt sich umso mehr, was denn die Experten besonders auszeichnet, weil da läuft es normal.

Merkwürdig.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## dvill (12 September 2005)

Ministerin warnt vor unseriösem Handypayment. Die Politik ist sich einig. Jetzt müssten nur noch Taten folgen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (12 September 2005)

Hallo Dietmar,



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ministerin warnt vor unseriösem Handypayment. Die Politik ist sich einig. Jetzt müssten nur noch Taten folgen.



Bleibt nur, zu hoffen, das diese Einstellung auch nach der Wahl am 18. anhält! So ganz kann ich das noch immer nicht glauben..

mfg,
fnag


----------



## dvill (12 September 2005)

*Und jetzt das Handelsblatt.*

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

> „Global Netcom war ein schwarzes Schaf“, sagt B.


war?


> Noch hat er seinen Worten allerdings nicht in vollem Umfang Taten folgen lassen: Auf Seiten wie www.iq....de, www.ge.....de oder www.k....de rechnet Global
> Netcom weiter fleißig mit der Wapme-Software ab.


cp


----------



## sascha (12 September 2005)

Und jetzt berichtet auch der Focus:

http://focus.msn.de/hps/fol/newsausgabe/newsausgabe.htm?id=19087


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2005)

> „Global Netcom war ein schwarzes Schaf“, sagt B*. In Zukunft werde seine Firma stärker darauf achten, mit solchen unseriösen Anbietern nicht mehr zusammen zu arbeiten.


Könnte es sein, dass der Herr in Sachen Informationspolitik einiges von den Gründern der schwäbischen Konzernmutter aus dem "Lech Valley" gelernt hat? Will man wirklich ernsthaft den Eindruck erwecken, man sei sich nicht völlig im Klaren über die Geschäftsvorstellungen des Partners GN (u.a.) gewesen? Ich gäbe viel darum, wenn es die Crew von dotcomtod noch gäbe... Der boo nach dieser Erklärung wäre wohl ein ähnlicher Brüller gewesen wie damals die "nackten Tatsachen" von der Eurowebtainment...
Weiß man eigentlich inzwischen, an wen die Infomatec 2000 ihre wapme-Anteile verkauft hat?

Wer ist Wapme überhaupt?


----------



## Reducal (13 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Handelsblatt schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...könnte es außerdem sein, dass der Journalist vom Handelsblatt da was falsch verstanden hat? Bei der Sperrung von Seiten und den unseriösen Anbietern geht es doch um einige Webmaster und nicht um die GN oder ist mir da was entgangen?


----------



## News (13 September 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...könnte es außerdem sein, dass der Journalist vom Handelsblatt da was falsch verstanden hat?


Ich bin ebenfalls überrascht über die Formulierung und verstehe sie noch nicht ganz. Journalistisch gesehen handelt es sich aber um ein wörtliches Zitat von B., der Reporter dürfte demnach eigentlich nichts "falsch verstanden" haben...


----------



## dvill (13 September 2005)

Die Experten folgen immerhin den normalen Hausaufgabenhelfern. Die Fakten sprechen jedenfalls nicht dagegen, dass der genannte Herr sich mit Schafen auskennt.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 September 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fakten sprechen jedenfalls nicht dagegen, dass der genannte Herr sich mit Schafen auskennt.
> Dietmar Vill


Kleines Shuttlebussi?

Da steht ja auch drin, wer damals die wapme-Anteile gekauft haben soll. Ich hatte das wieder vergessen


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2011)

*Handy-Bezahldienst mit NFC-Technik*

Die Zukunft steht wie immer vor der Tür:

*Handy-Bezahldienst mit NFC-Technik*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/news...-die-elektronische-geldboerse.html#post337857




Newsfeed schrieb:


> Der US-Konzern hat am Donnerstag wie erwartet  einen Handy-Bezahldienst mit NFC-Technik vorgestellt. Ab Sommer sollen  US-Bürger mit "Google Wallet" in Geschäften landesweit drahtlos bezahlen  können.
> 
> Weiterlesen...


Es dürfte nur eine Frage kurzer Zeit sein, bis das auch nach EU geschwappt ist.



			
				mir schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich sehe, wie sich Google bei der Einrichtung der Lastschriftzahlung von Neukunden bei AdWords anstellt, kommen mir schon arge Bedenken hierzu.


----------



## Heiko (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Handy-Bezahldienst mit NFC-Technik*

Gerüchteweise hört man, dass das nächste iPhone NFC unterstützen soll. Zumindest verdichten sich die Hinweise...


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Künast: Mobilfunkbetreiber sollen Handy Payment stoppen*

Nächste Stufe?

Abbuch-Trojaner?
Ukash-App?
Schaufensterbetrachtungsbezahl-App


----------



## Reducal (27 Mai 2011)

*AW: Künast: Mobilfunkbetreiber sollen Handy Payment stoppen*



Hippo schrieb:


> Schaufensterbetrachtungsbezahl-App


Gibts schon, musst nur den Barcode vor die Kamera des MDA, Smart- oder iPhone halten. So wie vom User gepfiffene Musiktitel erfasst und über das mobile Internet gesucht und gleich im Original downgeloadet werden können, wird man das auch mit visueller Ware (zukünftig) machen können.


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2011)

*AW: Künast: Mobilfunkbetreiber sollen Handy Payment stoppen*

War mehr so wie die Gewinnbimmler gedacht 
Beim Vorbeigehen wird abgebucht ...


----------

